# For the plumbing pros: PVC vs ABS



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

Well since there seem to be some plumbing pros here online so I have a question:

It is always recommended that we use PVC pipes for aquarium plumbing because they are for potable water systems.

I am partial to the black look of ABS, but since they are not for potable water systems and used for waste and sewage, it is generally advised against their use.

You know how they say a little knowledge is a bad thing?

I looked it up and apparently the reason they can't be used for regular plumbing, is because they can't be used in applications where the water is is under pressure.

Since tank pumps don't put out that much pressure I don't see a problem with using them.

Anyone see a flaw here?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I do not know about pressure, but you can not use them in highrise or commercial buildings because they produce toxin gas when under fire.

I also think ABS glue is less suitable for the pressure

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can always get dark gray PVC and PVC fittings. They look pretty sexy


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

ameekplec. said:


> You can always get dark gray PVC and PVC fittings. They look pretty sexy


ATM I am using ABS, and you would never even know they were there.

BUT at the moment it is a new set up and there are no fish in there. :/ Just pods...


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

People have been using ABS pipes in their tanks for years, without issue.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

My overflow standpipe is ABS, no issue with it. Took it out last week to clean it cuz it was plastered with feather dusters and sponges. A zillion giant amphipods came off in the sink when I washed it, poor guys  

I don't think there are many fittings, etc. available for smaller diameter ABS pipe (1" and smaller) which is why the PVC is more common. I'm just glad that Loc-line is black...

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Any bulkhead that is black is abs.


----------



## Dieselfool (Dec 29, 2010)

Been using this DIY ABS heater modual for months now without problems. I'm also sure there must be a bit of pressure in there, it's hooked up to an FX5.
Al.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Dieselfool said:


> Been using this DIY ABS heater modual for months now without problems. I'm also sure there must be a bit of pressure in there, it's hooked up to an FX5.
> Al.


Question (sorry to deviate from main thread) where in the flow-path do you put the heater module? after your filters? And what is the fitting that you're using to seal the heater? it appears to be some sort of compression fitting?


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

Not sure it applies to freshwater, but I know that the reef types always shy away from ABS because they beleive it leaches toxins into the water. Probably its perfectly fine for fish and plants, but not so great for delicate marine invertebrates.


----------



## Dieselfool (Dec 29, 2010)

df001 said:


> Question (sorry to deviate from main thread) where in the flow-path do you put the heater module? after your filters? And what is the fitting that you're using to seal the heater? it appears to be some sort of compression fitting?


The module is located on the output side of the filter. It's my understanding that you should never put anything that could possibly slow water flow on the input side. Might resrect flow to the pump and cause it to overheat. 
The fitting is called a cordlock. Yes, it is a compression fitting. Works great. Hand tightened, and never seen a drop come out.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

*ABS for manifolds? I think they go hand in hand*

I don't have a lot to add except for some links i just found that might be a good read for people.... I've heard things to that you should not use ABS for manifolds in airlines,,, Should use PVC,,,, Never got a solid reason as to why except that it somehow restricts air flow slightly and leaching of materials....... So i guess it goes both ways if these ideas were fact...... Air or water we seem to hear the same things....

Anyone heard of issues using ABS for air manifolds, Not hijacking the thread as it appears the two go hand in hand.....

Here are some links worth a read i'm thinking:

http://archive.greenpeace.org/toxics/pvcdatabase/bad.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ABS_plastic

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PVC


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Someone in the club used ABS for airline and it cracked, which seemed rather odd since you can crush it in a vice and it won't break.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

ABS isn't rated for pressure applications right? Although I somehow doubt that there was sufficient air pressure to burst the pipe, it's a possibility....


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

it could be the fact that there may have been some 50 odd holes drilled into it for the valves which may have weakened it..


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

ABS is a very tough plastic, that was used for belly pans on snowmobiles, which means it doesn't get brittle in the cold and can take impact. The problem with ABS and pressure isn't the pipe but the cement used to hold it together. PVC cement welds the pipe, but, PVC pipe when placed in a vise will shatter when squeezed.


----------

